# Pilea depressa - Slow growth?



## jtas011 (Nov 9, 2017)

I’ve had pilea depressa at the front of my vivarium for around a month now. Other plants are doing fine and most show signs of rooting and growth, but the pilea is basically unchanged in four weeks, and some leaves especially down low are getting paler and paler as the weeks pass. I am using NE Herp substrate, with glass panels resting on top of Exo Terra mesh. The plants gets a lot of ventilation with 1.5” vents above and the Exo Terra front vents in front. Lighting is not super direct. As my lights are positioned towards the back. Temp are normally mid 70’s, humidity above 90%. I hand mist near daily. Any thoughts? Just more time needed? Or is the ventilation too much? Not enough light?

Thank you!


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

jtas011 said:


> I’ve had pilea depressa at the front of my vivarium for around a month now. Other plants are doing fine and most show signs of rooting and growth, but the pilea is basically unchanged in four weeks, and some leaves especially down low are getting paler and paler as the weeks pass. I am using NE Herp substrate, with glass panels resting on top of Exo Terra mesh. The plants gets a lot of ventilation with 1.5” vents above and the Exo Terra front vents in front. Lighting is not super direct. As my lights are positioned towards the back. Temp are normally mid 70’s, humidity above 90%. I hand mist near daily. Any thoughts? Just more time needed? Or is the ventilation too much? Not enough light?
> 
> Thank you!


My pilea likes it pretty wet. Once it gets going it drapes over things nicely.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LGro (Nov 24, 2017)

How much substrate do Pilea depressa usually need? Could this be an issue here? Will they grow fine in just a pot hanging in backwalls or will they die after a year or so due to lack of nutrients? (don't mean to hijack the thread)


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

LGro said:


> How much substrate do Pilea depressa usually need? Could this be an issue here? Will they grow fine in just a pot hanging in backwalls or will they die after a year or so due to lack of nutrients? (don't mean to hijack the thread)


The pictures above are of the pilea overtaking all my leaf litter and pieces of cork. There is no exposed Abg.

If it has something moist to cling to it will grow. I even have some growing out of a cup filled with water and Java moss.

This picture is of the same area in the tank as above BEFORE the pilea took over. It's roots grow on the leaf litter.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Excellent looking vivariums! The trick with Pilea depressa is to provide high humidity with also adequate drainage.


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Will it grow on epiweb and hygrolon?


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

JoeKitz said:


> Will it grow on epiweb and hygrolon?


Mine grows 'on' hygrolon just fine but it doesn't really grow 'up' it if that makes sense. I have to really train mine to cover the hygrolon above it. It seems to seek out moss and overgrow my orchids  it also grows fine on cork.

The above advice is correct. Pilea depressa likes moisture and humidity. Once it gets going it can take over. I trim my tanks monthly.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

